# Reproduction Schwinn Phantom-Style Or AirDyne/Exercise Bike Pedals



## Squiggle Dog (Feb 27, 2015)

I'm looking for a set of pedals for my grocery-getter. Ideally, I'd like a set of the 1990s reproduction Phantom-style pedals. The two sets on eBay are priced much too high for my liking. New would be preferred, but I'd take used ones that aren't scuffed. I used to have a set of sunburst Torringtons on it, but the bearings were junk and not suited for a rider.

Alternatively, I wouldn't mind a set of mint/near mint condition Schwinn exercise bike/Airdyne block-style pedals with the Schwinn logo stamped on the ends.


----------



## Squiggle Dog (Feb 27, 2015)

The original bow pedals looked nice, but broke just from normal use. I now have a set of 1970s Walds on there until I put on something better.


----------



## Squiggle Dog (Mar 2, 2015)

As far as reproduction Phantom pedals, I'd pay $60 for new--or $40 for used, but like new.


----------



## Squiggle Dog (Mar 3, 2015)

I have a set of new Persons Majestic teardrop pedals (no reflectors) for which I would do a part trade. Otherwise, I guess I'll stick with the teardrop pedals I just bought.


----------



## Jeff54 (Mar 3, 2015)

that's not Phantom style bike ya got there, it's moreover a 50's Wasp style. certainly a nice choice of colors ya got there, 2001-2? er something. I've liked that paint style Pacific cycles chose for em it's almost like the early 50's. albeit black with red might give yours some competition. 

Notice the wing deco on the bars. yours has more black paint where this is white but it's what they were replicating on it. . And they didn't all come with springer forks, this is the deluxe but should be enough to see why, yours is not phantom style. 





So,  it aint phantom style, ,, ya really don't need to pinch for phantom pedals unless its just a special touch ya want to add. 'personal touch.
and obviously, ya want to insure ya don't get something put out by Pc if ya do.. duhh, that's not what I'd call 'normal riding breakage, but garbage pedals. Bonus, ya ain't got chrome fenders which means you can ride it in the rain, but, be sure to keep wax on all the other chrome parts, otherwise, Mr. rust bucket will pay it a mean visit.. wax on.. 

Those were 'bow pedals' and lots of Schwinn's had them, which might help ya widen your search.  cept when that type of paint scheme was in more use, late 40's to late 50's it would have come with standard Schwinn block pedals, and that would increase the availability and decrease your price too. .


----------



## Squiggle Dog (Mar 3, 2015)

That's a nice Wasp. I was originally going to use a Wasp and build it into a bicycle just like this one. But, once I had most of the parts, it seemed like it was going to cost more than I could afford after an estimated $600 paint job, plating, Schwinn drum brake hub, etc. So, I got one of these, but still have about $1,000 into it.

What I want are nice pedals that I can overhaul when needed. The bow pedals that came with it looked alright, but they are prone to breaking. I'm not a big enough fan of bow pedals to pay the price for NOS ones. I have a set of cheapy Walds on there now. I did just purchase a set of new teardrop pedals that will work, but prefer a 50s looking pedal with the Schwinn logo. The Phantom-style ones are visually exactly what I want. I'll use the teardrop ones, but will be on the lookout for reproduction Phantom-style pedals.

I have already agonized over small details like finding a reproduction Krate stem to replace the cheap aluminum one that kept slipping, replacing the strange seat hardware with older-style, putting in reproduction S-2 wheels, Sturmey-Archer hubs, installing a larger front sprocket, getting the Phantom-style grips, etc. Finding some of these parts has been a task.


----------



## Squiggle Dog (Mar 7, 2015)

I suppose I can pay more than $60 for new reproduction Phantom pedals if needed. Does anyone have a set?


----------



## vincev (Mar 7, 2015)

My friend had the reproduction ones and one broke on its second ride.


----------



## Squiggle Dog (Mar 7, 2015)

vincev said:


> My friend had the reproduction ones and one broke on its second ride.




Oh, that's not good. I thought that for sure they'd be stronger than my bow pedals that broke.


----------



## Squiggle Dog (Mar 8, 2015)

Never mind. I just plunked down $126 for a set of pedals plus $35 for blocks without reflectors.


----------

